# For the ladies to answer. AND for someone to set up a poll



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ladies, in your varied and vast experiences around the men in your lives, Which do you think they liked most on a woman, 

Long hair

Short hair

Didn't matter.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

They liked the interest I showed in them. Hair doesn't matter..or it shouldn't.
I believe you like long hair. Why is it important to you? Just curious


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ladies, in your varied and vast experiences around the men in your lives, Which do you think they liked most on a woman,
> 
> Long hair
> 
> ...


There is going to come a day when you are going to have to learn how to work the internet all on your own, today might be that day.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all I have to go on is my own experience and without exception the ones I have known all prefer long hair. I kept my hair long because my husband wanted it. I still haven't cut it . it's getting awful long though. I might soon. ~Georgia


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I actually do have a preference. But I ain't gonna tell Bill what it is. Cuz, mostly, I just hate getting shoved into a pigeon hole... most guys this, most guys that... Nope! Not for me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nah Rich. Taint that important


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Most guys like long hair but sometimes they like short haired girls.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

SD, IF you think hair isn't important as to length, then that tells me at least one reason your single. Hairs important, hell EVERY part of a person is important, but that's much more so in women, as we guys are constantly reminded that were visual creatures. If you neglect one thing cause its a pain to deal with, youll likely sooner or later do the same with another. That's the same thing with men also, but because women are less visual to the outside, and wade through that to find out whats on the inside, (of there wallets). Sorry, had to shoot the other foot to make them equal lol. that women don't take as much stock in what they see in men as is the other way round.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ladies, in your varied and vast experiences around the men in your lives, Which do you think they liked most on a woman,
> 
> Long hair
> 
> ...


I'm not a woman, but I think it matters to most....it's an 
individual experience in that features such as hair style is
worn to suit the style the lady wishes, and more often to
maybe please their particular man and not necessarily advertise
that they wear a particular length for particular attraction....


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ladies, in your varied and vast experiences around the men in your lives, Which do you think they liked most on a woman,
> 
> Long hair
> 
> ...


boobs. I'm convinced them noticing you have hair is long after they notice the boobs.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It was my youngest son's 21st yesterday and he had a party at a sports bar last night.

I gotta say, I saw a few lady's last night with shoulder length hair that looked pretty hot.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Jade1096 said:


> boobs. I'm convinced them noticing you have hair is long after they notice the boobs.



Boobs were nice when I was younger, butt I look lower now a days.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Butt I look lower nowadays. And still see the boobs LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ladies take a look in the Victorias Secret Comms. See if you see a short haired model on TV.

Don't look at what I look at first LOL. JUST KIDDING. BUTT< IF I have to tell the truth, and since I like long hair, I usually notice BOTH at the same time with no difference as to which is more important than the udder, er other lol.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Bill! Is he/r hair long enough?

Mon


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> SD, IF you think hair isn't important as to length, then that tells me at least one reason your single. Hairs important, hell EVERY part of a person is important, but that's much more so in women, as we guys are constantly reminded that were visual creatures. If you neglect one thing cause its a pain to deal with, youll likely sooner or later do the same with another. That's the same thing with men also, but because women are less visual to the outside, and wade through that to find out whats on the inside, (of there wallets). Sorry, had to shoot the other foot to make them equal lol. that women don't take as much stock in what they see in men as is the other way round.



Short hair isn't a pain to deal with. It actual requires quite a bit of maintenance. If a man looks at me and decides I am not worth his attention because my hair is short, I'm okay with that. I keep my hair short because I like it short, not to please anyone else.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> SD, IF you think hair isn't important as to length, then that tells me at least one reason your single. Hairs important, hell EVERY part of a person is important, but that's much more so in women, as we guys are constantly reminded that were visual creatures. If you neglect one thing cause its a pain to deal with, youll likely sooner or later do the same with another. That's the same thing with men also, but because women are less visual to the outside, and wade through that to find out whats on the inside, (of there wallets). Sorry, had to shoot the other foot to make them equal lol. that women don't take as much stock in what they see in men as is the other way round.


Oh goodness, Bill, can you repeat that in english? The only part I understood was that I am single because my hair is short. Yup, that would be the reason :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Could be lol


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Live a little Bill, try something new.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> SD, IF you think hair isn't important as to length, then that tells me at least one reason your single.


I tried. I really did. I tried not to respond......
I just can't help it.

I cannot believe you said this.

You know what it tells me?
That she prefers men who are not shallow and only look at superficial things......that she is not trying to 'be' anyone other than herself, and attract men who are interested in her, the person, not her hair or any other superficial thing.



> Hairs important, hell EVERY part of a person is important, but that's much more so in women, as we guys are constantly reminded that were visual creatures. If you neglect one thing cause its a pain to deal with, youll likely sooner or later do the same with another. That's the same thing with men also, but because women are less visual to the outside, and wade through that to find out whats on the inside, (of there wallets). Sorry, had to shoot the other foot to make them equal lol. that women don't take as much stock in what they see in men as is the other way round.


There is no way, you are for real. Not possible.

Personally, if 'men' are like you say?
The human race would have gone extinct YEARS ago, because women with a brain would have let the species die out because no self respecting woman wants to be treated like a piece of meat.

Oy, there is no way, you are for real........


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sad to say, but I am.

(That she prefers men who are not shallow and only look for superficial things,)(And attract men who are only interested in her, the person, not her hair or any other superficial thing).

Appairantly, men who are NOT SHALLOW are VERY few, as I hear over and over from you gals that alla we men are shallow and look at/for those superficial things.

AND IF she isn't using those SUPERFICIAL THINGS to A T T R A C T men, then how DOES she ATTRACT men, and, Hows that been working out so far????

FINALLY, How can a man find out about (her, the person), IF there isn't some attractant that causes them to want to try to find out about her, the person.

IF I was, say 38, and I was walking down the street, and had a huge bulge in my hip pocket, THAT might be an attractant for a woman to follow me to see what I might be like. IF, then, she saw me buy dinner at the finest eatery in town, and open a huge wallet filled with lettuce to pay the bill and leave a grand tip, then she might want to find out more about what the inner man might be like.

That's somewhat the same idea.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

No, Bill that is not what you were saying before at all, basically you were saying that women who have short hair are to lazy to take care of long hair, and if they let that go then they let other things go, meaning lazy, fat, all the other horrible things you have said about women. What you wrote in my experience is patently FALSE, and that YOU are single for a reason, I have seen pictures of you, you ain't that fancy, clean or well cared for, hair cuts and such, most of the women here take better care of their property and themselves than you do. Heck you haven't had running water until what a week ago?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I tried. I really did. I tried not to respond......
> I just can't help it.
> 
> I cannot believe you said this.
> ...



Sadly, he's for real.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's the deal Bill, I've noticed in all the pictures of yourself, that you need a hair cut and I just read in another thread you have a 50" waist. Plus you have nothing in the bank, how attractive do you think that is ?


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

It seems to me that if you wanted to know what hair men preferred, the poll should ask men. So I'm going to say I prefer women who are not bald. I'm superficial in that way I guess. Some do better with long, some short. I'll notice her hair, but a nice smile will catch my eye.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

FarmerJoe said:


> It seems to me that if you wanted to know what hair men preferred, the poll should ask men. So I'm going to say I prefer women who are not bald. I'm superficial in that way I guess. Some do better with long, some short. I'll notice her hair, but a nice smile will catch my eye.



You know I used to think that but then I met a bald girl who I really liked. 

But I still like long hair.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Sad to say, but I am.
> 
> (That she prefers men who are not shallow and only look for superficial things,)(And attract men who are only interested in her, the person, not her hair or any other superficial thing).
> 
> Appairantly, men who are NOT SHALLOW are VERY few, as I hear over and over from you gals that alla we men are shallow and look at/for those superficial things.


'you gals'
Not me.
I truly believe that there are men with honor, integrity, courage, commitment, and are not all the 'visual pigs' YOU portray them to be.



> AND IF she isn't using those SUPERFICIAL THINGS to A T T R A C T men, then how DOES she ATTRACT men, and, Hows that been working out so far????


1. None of your business.
2. None of your business.
3. That was not your 'question or poll'......ask her via PM.



> FINALLY, How can a man find out about (her, the person), IF there isn't some attractant that causes them to want to try to find out about her, the person.


A woman's hair, rear end, and rack DO NOT, let me repeat DO NOT determine who she is.
At least not to men with any substance.
Not to men who are worth her time........



> IF I was, say 38, and I was walking down the street, and had a huge bulge in my hip pocket, THAT might be an attractant for a woman to follow me to see what I might be like. IF, then, she saw me buy dinner at the finest eatery in town, and open a huge wallet filled with lettuce to pay the bill and leave a grand tip, then she might want to find out more about what the inner man might be like.
> 
> That's somewhat the same idea.


I am cracking up that you are for real.

1. You are not 38, and haven't been for a long time. Turn the page, move on.

2. A wad of cash in your pocket, attracts a certain kind of person.

3. Real women of substance would spend time talking to you. 
After that conversation, getting to know WHO you are? 
That's when they will either stick around or run like their hair is on fire..
Real women (in 2015) don't 'need' a man to take care of them financially. 
Last time I checked, it's 2015, and most women have their own jobs/careers......

4. If you want a looser man, that has no depth, no substance,one that possesses NONE of the qualities of a real man (honor, integrity, courage, commitment,) then by all means: get some fake boobs, get some plastic surgery, get your hair done ever 3 weeks, wear all the latest fashion tight and low so the girls say "hello", lots of make up and alluring purfume, have porn queen sex on the first date, date 'males' 1/2 your age, and have zero respect for yourself.
Those losers will come crawling out of the woodwork and they will use you up and move onto the next "shiny" when it comes along.........

No thanks.
Not this woman.

You asked a question, and when you didn't like the answer you turned and got nasty. 
That's not nice. 
No excuses. 
It's just not nice.

ETA: FBB, you read like a book.
Like, Run Spot Run.
It does not take (no offense RichNC) a mental giant (or someone who's had a lobotomy) to read between your lines.
Oy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

your right dad, and that's why I havnt been paying much attention to the farmers only ad I put in. ALSO, I just measured, and at bare skin, im 42in around. The 50 is with clothes on.

Rich, I think your pretty handy at IMPLYING what I am meaning. Many times you have repeatedly shown me that you are sure you are MUCH smarter than me, so I cant understand how your intelligent mind can repeatedly stoop down to the level of mine and deduce what im thinking. Albert E had trouble thinking about how to comb his hair. Id think youd have trouble trying to think what im thinking. AND IT SHOWS


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Laura, who MORE THAN NOT portray men as (visual pigs), men or women?

And where I said (want to find out about her, as a person)
You say that attractants (do not DETERMINE who she is) Theres a difference there.

A wad of dog treats attracts ANY kind of dog IF there hungry

I asked a question, I didn't care one way or the other about the answers. I have my own idea, and that's enough for me. I was just doing what I normally doing, asking a question about something that had hit my mind. AND I DIDNT GET NASTY. You just presumed so, like I could at your last post, but I didn't. Just thought you were expressing your ideas as best and as pointedly as possible.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

*Disclaimer:*
The views and opinions expressed by FarmboyBill concerning interpersonal gender relationships are solely his and do not necessarily reflect those of virtually any other male of the species **** sapiens currently residing on this planet who harbor legitimate and serious hopes of ever engaging in any form of aforementioned said relationships except in those where monetary remuneration may play a significant role in satisfying his requirements.

*Potentially relevant observations:*
Extinction plays a significant role in the evolutionary process. This obvious fact has relevance in terms of producing desirable characteristics within a species, as well as selecting out undesirable attributes.

Evolution takes time. Don't hold your breath.

We may not wish to suffer fools gladly, yet suffer them we must.

"_It is not the strongest of the species that survive, nor the most intelligent, but the one most responsive to change." ~ Charles Darwin

_If you want to achieve a different result you must be willing to try a different approach. 

It is my humble contention that a 12 year old hacker has taken control of FarmboyBill's computer.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Why would anybody want to be with someone they didn't find attractive ?

You can't control what you're attracted to. 

Some guys like blondes, some brunettes and others only require a heartbeat. There's nothing wrong with Bill dreaming of young thin farm girls looking for him on the internet. It's his dream.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

...and FBB doesn't know how to tip. either.....

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

dad, IF there breathing, have AT LEAST shoulder length hair, not overly big, not overly thin, not overly attractive, know more about farming/gardening/homesteading than me, and know they'll live to be 100, send them to me LOL.

Billy, You shoulda become a lawyer lol.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Every time FBB gets bored or is lonely he goes out and is rude on-line.

Hey presto! Instant attention!

Bill, how is the new place coming? i know that the water is now hooked up: what is your next big project? Or are you mostly still aquiring furniture and equipment? Have you decided on next year's cash crop?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

So I ask a poll type question and im rude?? Course youd side with the gals here. There perfect little anglers, er angels lol.

Hand a man come out and put in 2 windows today that the banks paying for. Had a man come out today and look at the furnace. Said it was gutted bad. Said hed get back with me in a little bit with a price to fix it. Hasn't called. Outa kindness I suppose lol.
Had a couple come out and survey the house today. I asked if they were going to leave markers at the corner of the place. They said they were there to find the house. I thought, Heck, I know where the house is, I been sleeping in it for 2 weeks. Saw them walking a measuring wheel down to the crossroads at the South. Mowed out the East side of the house, and am now working on the North where Ill put the machinery. Thatas all folks.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> So I ask a poll type question and im rude?? Course youd side with the gals here. There perfect little anglers, er angels lol


Stop being such a baby! You have been rude to two, if not three women in this forum in the last week, one of your posts was deleted, but I have yet to see an apology, or anything other than another LOL.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

You wont see an apology for what YOU assume. When I intentionally intend to be rude towards someone, and get called on it, THEN Ill apologize.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Which post in the last month has been deleted, I missed it?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> You wont see an apology for what YOU assume. When I intentionally intend to be rude towards someone, and get called on it, THEN Ill apologize.


Bill, whenever you talk about how women choose men because they have money, it is rude. :bdh:

As for the windows, that is TOTALLY odd. I wonder if the bank was supposed to get the window in before closing, and are playing catch-up? Still, new windows are great! They will help decrease the heating and cooling bill!


----------



## locpic (Jan 13, 2013)

Bill I am going to give you a word of wisdom, live your life by it or not. The way a women looks is like wrapping paper, the real gift is on the inside!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OK, I didn't intentionally intend to be, as Terri says it rude, BUTT< be it that it may, I apologize to all ladies who ARENT money grubbers, and after men for only one purpose.

I think that the bank is trying to play catch up on all fronts.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

sustainabilly said:


> *Disclaimer:*
> The views and opinions expressed by FarmboyBill concerning interpersonal gender relationships are solely his and do not necessarily reflect those of virtually any other male of the species **** sapiens currently residing on this planet who harbor legitimate and serious hopes of ever engaging in any form of aforementioned said relationships except in those where monetary remuneration may play a significant role in satisfying his requirements.
> 
> It is my humble contention that a 12 year old hacker has taken control of FarmboyBill's computer.


You totally cracked me up!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Like I said he shoulda been a lawyer. lol


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Well I was just thinking about this thread while I was getting my shoulder length hair cut army recruit short, and my Husband drove me to the hairdresser LOL. After 34 years together I really hope this is not a sign that he will be leaving me.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

sdnapier said:


> Oh goodness, Bill, can you repeat that in english? The only part I understood was that I am single because my hair is short. Yup, that would be the reason :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


It's quite possible. A lot of men won't take a second glance at a woman with short hair.. Your Prince Charming may have been one of those men.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Terri said:


> Bill, whenever you talk about how women choose men because they have money, it is rude. :bdh:
> 
> As for the windows, that is TOTALLY odd. I wonder if the bank was supposed to get the window in before closing, and are playing catch-up? Still, new windows are great! They will help decrease the heating and cooling bill!


I have heard all my life that money can't buy love.... But I have also noticed I never got many dates without it either. :shrug:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It's quite possible. A lot of men won't take a second glance at a woman with short hair.. Your Prince Charming may have been one of those men.



Then he really wasn't HER Prince Charming, was he?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

rkintn said:


> Then he really wasn't HER Prince Charming, was he?


We will never know.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Oct 29, 2015)

Most men I have talked to preferred long hair because it was more feminine, and they generally thought it looked prettier in their opinion, im not sure if they would discount a female with short hair, never thought to ask. My husband loves my hair long, and so do I .... would never cut it.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> We will never know.



Sure we do. The right man for her, Prince Charming, will accept her short hair and all. So your logic is flawed. As is the concept of Prince Charming. Fairy tales aren't real and neither are any of the characters found in them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

(insert shaking fist) Curse you Disney!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

your a cruel one Mr/Mrs Grinch


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

rkintn said:


> Sure we do. The right man for her, Prince Charming, will accept her short hair and all. So your logic is flawed. As is the concept of Prince Charming. Fairy tales aren't real and neither are any of the characters found in them.


He may well have accepted her, short hair and all had he gotten to know her and realize all of her great points. Too bad she was overlooked over such a "superficial" thing as not having an attractive head of hair. Alas the world is what it is and a lot of men do find long hair attractive. Some of us even notice a woman's hair before some of their other features that several in this thread seem to place much greater importance on.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

rkintn said:


> Sure we do. The right man for her, Prince Charming, will accept her short hair and all. So your logic is flawed. As is the concept of Prince Charming. *Fairy tales aren't real and neither are any of the characters found in them.*


Oh Great! There goes my next idea for a career change. Thanks Rhonda...:awh:

View attachment 51115


Oh well. Turns out, it was only gonna be a temporary gig, after all. 

But since you brought up fairy tales, look at this. 

http://www.history.com/news/the-dark-side-of-the-grimm-fairy-tales

Kinda takes away any reason to wonder why every age has had its own version of end times predictions, huh? I blame all the Harry Dresden books I've been reading lately, lol.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

sustainabilly said:


> ...I blame all the Harry Dresden books I've been reading lately, lol.


Haven't read any Dresden in a long while...those are serious good! (reminded me to get some more books!)

Mon


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

If you're a hammer, everything looks like a nail.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for saving some of us reps wolfie.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

IMHO
YMMV
Peace ya'all.


----------

